
Microsoft to ‘warn’ Windows 10 users not to install Chrome or Firefox - dvdhnt
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/12/17850146/microsoft-windows-10-chrome-firefox-warning
======
mrep
462 comments currently on the front paage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967243)

------
johnmarcus
I welcome this addition from Microsoft. I think nothing will push users toward
Linux faster than annoying garbage like this.

~~~
badrabbit
Or to IE...?

Non-powerusers can't install linux. If they switch OS it will be to OS X

------
Jonnax
This is shocking.

So Microsoft is using their smart screen tools to recognise the exes and then
warn you.

~~~
romanovcode
Not sure if you are joking but MS is tracking every _.exe you open.

Got to your account -> privacy -> download and you see all _.exe files you
opened.

~~~
Jonnax
Yes. But the idea was that they use it for malware blocking. Not to try and
stop you from using another web browser.

------
mankash666
Horrible!! They should just follow Apple and outright ban anything other than
a wrapper around their own browser, like Apple does on iOS.

------
simonblack
It's Microsoft. They been doing this sort of thing for at least 25 years. They
haven't changed, even if they've fooled some people. It's part of their DNA.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AARD_code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AARD_code)

------
rightbyte
Will this be in the real release? Looks like a anti-trust case for other
browser vendors, like MS got fined for including IE with Win 98.

------
slededit
I mean they already say your not secure if you don’t use OneDrive. Nobody
complained then - so why not further abuse “security” features.

